# Butchie come HOME!!!



## glycerine (Jul 30, 2010)

I noticed in another thread that someone said Butch (ldb2000) had not posted in about a week.  And they are right!  Where did Butch go???
I also noticed that Butch was the first one to sign up when the actual PITH sign-ups came around.  So I know he loves penturning, loves to trade with others and loves this forum and family!
I know several people were/are upset with him about his "reverse psychology" post trying to get more members to join the PITH.
I really don't know Butch that well, but I know that he has helped me along my penturning journey just like the rest of you have.  I hate to see him go because, in my opinion, he is a valuable asset here at the IAP.  Maybe he's taking a breather, cooling down, on vacation...
But BUTCH, if you are lurking and reading this, please come HOME.  Let's all forgive and forget!
If you want Butch to come home, vote YES and maybe if he sees how many members here love and care about him, he'll return!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe he will at least PM some of us if he doesn't want to post publically if he is in a "cool down" mode. Hopefully he is just out fishing or something.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 30, 2010)

With the contributions Butch has made to this site we need him, His Pen challenge was a great inspiration for newbies and some of us old farts as well Butch Phone Home!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Jeremy. Butch,we're NOT quiters!


----------



## glycerine (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, who's the wise guy that voted no!? 
Nevermind, it's a free country, do what you want... just be sure to post your address and I'll send all the guys that voted "YES" over for a visit tonight while you're fast asleep!


----------



## moke (Jul 30, 2010)

The rookies on this site ( Me) will truly be the losers for the lack of his contributions and advice.  As it has been said in many threads recently, this is family and their are disagreements in any family.  It's time we get over this VERY MINOR incident and realize that their are many key people with tons of great advice and experience and we need them all!  Especially Butch!
Mike   aka Moke


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 30, 2010)

Come on Big Dog:dog:.........We need you here!!!:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Butch, I was one that was upset with the direction the post was going, not you...Seemed people did jump on a bandwagon of " does he think his pens are to good for us mentality" to the people that decided for their own reasons not to join. I understood your post but did not appriciate some of the answers on the tread. We need people like you here so please come back. 
A copy of this is also being PM'ed to Butch.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah Butch, It's me that everyone is mad at!! 


SO DON'T BE A WUSSIE AND GET YOUR BUTT IN HERE!!! lol...


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 30, 2010)

I did not like the tone of Butch's thread in many ways.  I basically let that be known, like some others did as well and now it is over and life goes on.  I do not want Butch to leave.  I have learned a lot from Butch.  He just made a dumb post is all...Lots of us have made that mistake at least once if not more, I know I sure have.  So if Butch is reading now...relax man...you realized the error of your post, now jump back on the horse and ride.


----------



## truckfixr (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't read any of the posts that caused the uproar, and I couldn't care less what was said, nor who it was said by. The fact of the matter is that Butch is a great asset to this forum. I have gleaned a lot of valuable information from his posts, and I truly hope he returns to the forum.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 30, 2010)

I hope I get a 95% approval rating someday! :biggrin:


----------



## kinggabby (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't know Butch .. But what the hey bring em back


----------



## glycerine (Jul 31, 2010)

Butch, the PITH pairings will be posted soon!  At least you will drop in to see that, right?!?!?


----------



## soligen (Jul 31, 2010)

Butch,

I hope you see this and comments in other threads.  We miss you and want you to come "home".


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 1, 2010)

In my best Arnold voice , " I'll be back! "

Thanks everyone , you are all the greatest !!!


----------



## skywizzard (Aug 1, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> In my best Arnold voice , " I'be back! "
> 
> Thanks everyone , you are all the greatest !!!



Looking forward to your return... Glad you were not TERMINATED


----------



## el_d (Aug 1, 2010)

Glad to hear from you again Butch.....


----------



## David M (Aug 1, 2010)

glad to see your back ...... 
David


----------



## RAdams (Aug 1, 2010)

HEY ALLRIGHT!!! Glad to see ya Butch!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 1, 2010)

About time you popped back in!!:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Aug 1, 2010)

Good to have you back Butch, I just got a PM from a great member that is stepping out due to some ego power and arrogance enough already we need guys like you and Landon we can't loose guys that contribute their time and skill aimed at the average guy.
 Hurry Home


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 1, 2010)

Glad to have you back Butch!


----------



## intillzah (Aug 1, 2010)

No comment....


----------



## fernhills (Aug 1, 2010)

I don`t know what it is all about, but glad your back, don`t want to know either.  Carl


----------



## phillywood (Aug 1, 2010)

Butch, Attaboy that's like a winner. I am glad you decided to come back buddy. I told you that you and I will get so excited that we will  get clogged up for PITHING. You saw it sent me to hospital already. I warned everyone to get a clearance for PITHING form their Dr. but didn't take that advise myself. :tongue::biggrin: now that PITHIng is flowing and nice and smooth then come back ,and lets have some fun. Don't make me fly up there and bring your pen in person. :handshake:


----------



## glycerine (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## RAdams (Aug 2, 2010)

intillzah said:


> No comment....


 





That has to be the strangest post i have ever seen in my life.:biggrin:

You actually typed the comment "no comment". ROFLMAO:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

By typing the words "No Comment", you indeed had a comment, which makes the statement itself oxymoronical?!


----------

